# New pics



## jordan_ (Mar 5, 2011)

Hete are a few pics for you dudes


----------



## allbro75 (Mar 15, 2007)

No pics showing for me mate.


----------



## jordan_ (Mar 5, 2011)

These first few pics are after cycle I will be adding more


----------



## jordan_ (Mar 5, 2011)

Th hear are the pics of me before cycle in July this year


----------



## jordan_ (Mar 5, 2011)

There will be,better ones uploaded tonight


----------



## Hard Trainer (Apr 29, 2009)

Jeez man, looking loads bigger after the cycle and still very lean!


----------



## roadrunner11466868009 (Mar 28, 2011)

Wow what a difference, and you did that training just 2 days a week?


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

Great gains Jord, bet you're well happy. How much you hoping to still be holding in say 8 weeks time?


----------



## scotty T (Oct 8, 2011)

What a diffrence, well done.


----------



## LEGION (Sep 20, 2011)

:jaw:nice job ,m8.....keep racking the hours


----------



## jordan_ (Mar 5, 2011)

Cheers guys much appreciate. I'll add stats and stuff tonight as long as I get time. I'm hoping to keep as much as possible dorsey I would love to keep 6-8 pounds that would be brilliant


----------



## DANthirty (Jan 28, 2011)

wow looking Great, now weres that flesh light!!!!!!


----------



## freddee (Mar 2, 2009)

You dont look like you have much water to loose, so you should be fine, just keep your nutrition up and push on, looking good though well done....


----------



## jordan_ (Mar 5, 2011)

I hope not freddee I would love to keep the majority of my gains


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

You should get someone else to take some pics mate, save your phone flashing in the mirror every time. We want a proper perv, not a botched affair!!!


----------



## SX Dave (Jun 14, 2007)

Impressive gains mate, would like to see some stats. How long between pics?


----------



## jordan_ (Mar 5, 2011)

A few more added pics


----------



## jordan_ (Mar 5, 2011)

I'm not the best at tensing up for pics but i try lol


----------



## jordan_ (Mar 5, 2011)

Tried my best at posing but I'm certainly no pro lol. I'm not sure what's the best way to show off your back muscles either lol


----------



## jordan_ (Mar 5, 2011)

Fleg I really do not know as she isn't stupid maybe she's playing dumb lol. Ive already got her to agree on me doing my next cycle, my 'first' ha ha


----------



## jordan_ (Mar 5, 2011)

Weighing in at 14 st 13 ill get measurements this weekend


----------



## eglwys (Aug 28, 2011)

jordan0689 said:


> Weighing in at 14 st 13 ill get measurements this weekend


You have properbly mentioned it in another thread but what was your weight back in July?


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

Quads coming on well there mate and weight gone up quite nicely too. I'd be interested to see pics/stats again in a couple of months before you start your 'first' cycle...sssshhhh.....


----------



## jordan_ (Mar 5, 2011)

My weight in July was around 13.5 stone mate.


----------



## The Trixsta (Sep 6, 2009)

Impressed mate well done


----------



## jordan_ (Mar 5, 2011)

Cheers for all the positive comments dudes its good to hear, keeps me motivated aswell. I would love to compete in a few years I'm no way near ready yet but we shall see


----------



## LEGION (Sep 20, 2011)

never say never, m8...look what you've done already, your on the right road, stick to it ..:becky:


----------



## franki3 (Oct 11, 2009)

Wow impressive mate

Wot cycles you done?


----------



## jordan_ (Mar 5, 2011)

Cheers mate appreciate it justst the one a test cycle test enth 500 mg pw for 12 week.


----------



## Phenix (May 12, 2012)

Nice body bud


----------



## franki3 (Oct 11, 2009)

jordan0689 said:


> Cheers mate appreciate it justst the one a test cycle test enth 500 mg pw for 12 week.


Defo heading in the right direction great work!


----------



## jordan_ (Mar 5, 2011)

Thanks franki I appreciate it mate. I've lost a little wright over Christmas where I had stopped training for a few weeks and my diet went to s**t. But back on it now gearing up for a test/primo cycle when my training warrants it


----------

